# What do you use in your apartment?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think I ask this every year or so, but things change for everyone so,...

Fender Champ X2 into a Saxon 1x10 closed back cab. Either clean or tweed champ setting.

Pedals are an EQ, a couple of TS type overdrives, a Fuzz sometimes, Chorus. I set the EQ to increase mids and lower mids because the clean channel tends to be a bit thin at low volume. And that is with the bass tone on 10.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I use a Fender Greta into an Epiphone Valve Junior 1x12 cab, with a 70-watt, 16-ohm Eminence Wizard speaker. The Greta is only 2 watts, with one pre-amp tube, and one output tube. Even so, I can only turn the volume to 2 at home!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I've got a Swart Space Tone and a Fender Champ clone, both around 6 - 10 watts, but I control the tone and volume through a Timmy pedal. 

On a totally different topic, I came across a very good pic of you when we played at the Hard Rock last year:


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a basemant to play in but the question still applies...
recently I use my wonderfull Polytone but since I only play clean with a touch of reverb,
any amp with a volume control will be just fine.

G.

This reminds me that I have a bunch of nice pedals that I need to get rid of.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a Roland Cube 30 in my home office, the one with modeled amps and effects. The JC clean is superb and the classic stack with the volume on the guitar rolled off sounds really good as well. The few times my wife will say "that guitar really sounds good" is when i'm playing the Roland..... For $150 or so, it's gotta rank high in the best bang for buck category


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> I have a basemant to play in but the question still applies...
> recently I use my wonderfull Polytone but since I only play clean with a touch of reverb,
> any amp with a volume control will be just fine.
> 
> ...


I'm in the basement too. If I need to be quiet I have a few old tube amps, including one I made from an old record player amp, that are under 5 watts. I also play clean with maybe a touch of trem on the Arc. Today I picked up a Danelectro Honeytone at a yard sale for $1.00. I put a battery in it and plugged in a guitar....it works but might need a bit of work, not too sure. I also have a Roland Micro Cube but I usually have that set on Classic Stack with phazer and delay, gain on about 3 and vol about 6 with the tone just on the bass side of mid. Sounds like a Blue Whale in a barrel meets Star Trek "Phazers on stun Mr. Spock." I use that mostly for making interesting noises. The last time I lived in an apt. the only one I had to worry about was the girl next door and she spent a lot of time at my place anyway. It was well sound proofed.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A marshall mg15. 

Only because i have to (my gear is in toronto). Before it was a 100W half stack.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Swart Space Tone, 5 watts of pure pleasure but still too loud for the miss and the cat.

When I need to be quiet I use a Tech21 VT bass DI into my Focusrite recording devices with headphones.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Ti-Ron said:


> Swart Space Tone, 5 watts of pure pleasure but still too loud for the miss and the cat.
> 
> When I need to be quiet I use a Tech21 VT bass DI into my Focusrite recording devices with headphones.


man, if i could have anything i wanted, that amp would be real high on my list. one of the coolest out there, imo. but yes, even for 5 watts, it's loud.






i have a vox lil nite train, and a vht special 6. i like the vht best not only cause it sounds better (and it's handwired) but also because the high and low inputs really work well. the low input is perfect for in my apt, the high input can get pretty loud if necessary. that said, most of the time i plug into the pod gx because it's way too easy. 1 cord, a zillion effects, low vol thru my studio monitors, acceptable sound. i usually play against mp3s out of wmp, so balancing the sounds is very easy too. all my amps come in under $150 sans cab


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2015)

Same thing I use outside of my apartment:










The benefits of digital: it goes anywhere.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

I use a Vox Ac4c1-12 in the basement. Late at night I use a Line 6 Sonic Port connected to my iPad running JamUp Pro or Line 6 Mobile Pod thru headphones.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I live in a small bungalow with my amp in the living room so my space is small. I use a Traynor TVM10 and a TC Helicon Voice Live Play GTX .


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ian, feel free to spot me a fractal unit!

I would be using amp and fx sims with headphones if i had a working computer...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> man, if i could have anything i wanted, that amp would be real high on my list. one of the coolest out there, imo. but yes, even for 5 watts, it's loud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is, seriously one little great amp. Got a deal with a gentlemen here a couple of years ago. If you can find one at a good price, go for it. You won't be dissapointed at all!


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

Silverface Champ or Orange Dark Terror. The curse of living in an apartment.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Years ago, when I was in a little apartment, I took a new audio test tool home to get familiar with it, a TEF analyzer. I swept my hi-fi speakers for about 6 hours while playing with the software. The analyzer sweeps from 20 - 20k repeatedly about a dozen times per test to create waterfall graphs of your device in the acoustic space (time, energy, frequency). So many, many sweeps all day long.

When it was over, the lady upstairs came down and told me how thrilled she was that I was done. She never complained about my guitars after that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rght now I'm using a Pod HD500X, but no matter _what _I play through, I listen with headphones when I play at home.

That always seems like the smallest compromise in terms of hearing things with body and a little power.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mostly a Roland Microcube - goes anywhere in the house, including by the pool. I've also got an Orange 9 volter that I use sometimes.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm in the basement of a townhouse. I generally use a Swart AST Master II into a 112 (this is ~22W with master volume) and lately I've rediscovered my Tweed Deluxe with a Swart night lite.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I live in a duplex with young kids next door. I use a Blackstar HT-1RH (1 watt) with a Blackstar HTV-112 cab. Even that is too loud if want to get tube breakup. I mostly use headphones. This amp has some the best headphone sound I've heard. I've also got a Line 6 Pod XT Live I use with headphones but for the most part I find the Line 6 sound too processed.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> Ian, feel free to spot me a fractal unit!


My MkII will be on the market pretty cheap in June -- I'm going to get an XL+.



> I would be using amp and fx sims with headphones if i had a working computer...


If I didn't have the AFII, this is what I'd use.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

im still living in a little bachelor apartment- 
and im still using the same stuff i was a few years ago-
- a silverface champ (74 i think) with a mid boost switch
- a champion 600 with a resistor swap to increase mids

(the increase in mids is to get a bit more gain and grind- more of a tweed like sound
coupled with a mids tweaked rangemaster its my sound- man)

- a pignose

i have a pod that i use occasionally for direct recording
and a much modded epiphone valve junior that doesnt get much use. 

champs are really the perfect amp for me.
i can turn it down and use a fuzz box-
but i can get away with cranking it in my apartment.
its loud enough to work with the drummer i jam with (also in the apartment).

anything bigger would be too loud when cranked-
and nothing beats a good, cranked tube amp.

i sold all my other amps because i wasnt using them at all-
and i never upgraded from the pod 2.0 for when i want to go direct because it still works for what i do with it.
late nights when i have company sleeping here im more inclined to take my classical guitar into the washroom and shut the door anyway-
not that the noise i make bothers any of my lady-folk in any case,
i tend to lean heavily on the acoustic side most of the time out of preference.
but the pod/mixer/pc/ headphones setup is right there if i need it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i'm surprised that many of you seem to use fair sized amps in your apt. that said, i really dig the vht special 6. so far, it's the best apt amp ive ever used. the high low inputs totally work.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i'm surprised that many of you seem to use fair sized amps in your apt. that said, i really dig the vht special 6. so far, it's the best apt amp ive ever used. the high low inputs totally work.


try looking over at the telecaster forum.
half the guys there claim all one ever will need is a twin reverb and an overdrive pedal lol.
they view small amps as toys.

it is logical-
why own multiple amps if one does it all.
you can practice at home quietly,
you can play a gig in a big room.
all with one amp.

for years and years i used great big amps.
but i jammed with bands and stuff then-
high volume situations where a 5 watt amp and an inefficient 8 inch speaker wasnt nearly enough.

nowadays the only reason i dont bother with larger amps is because i never need one.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2015)

Before I went Axe-Fx, I used one of these:



Would also use one again if I was running tube amps. Worked pretty well and the unfiltered output was awesome for combining with impulse responses in the DAW for better cabinet emulation.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fraser said:


> try looking over at the telecaster forum.
> half the guys there claim all one ever will need is a twin reverb and an overdrive pedal lol.
> they view small amps as toys.
> 
> ...


Why have many when one will do?

If you're trying to get power tube distortion the answer is obvious. Try that with a Fender Twin in your apartment and let me know how quickly the knock on the door comes, LOL.

I tend to get my distortion from pedals and like my cleans really clean, so I need headroom. One amp _would _​work for me.

Then again, why use "amps" at all? That's the PA's job, isn't it?

But honestly, headphones are the only way I can imagine playing at a decent volume and not A. pissing others off or B. being paranoid about pissing others off.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Why have many when one will do?
> 
> If you're trying to get power tube distortion the answer is obvious. Try that with a Fender Twin in your apartment and let me know how quickly the knock on the door comes, LOL.
> 
> ...


we are all different.
i want power tube distortion.
i want the amp to be giving all it has.
a pedal in front of a big amp dialed down isnt the same thing for me.
for others, sure, but since i can crank a 5 watt amp, and since thats all i need,
thats what i do.
and no need for a p.a in a one room apartment.

so as an apartment dweller, a twin doesnt make sense.
i understand the concept of one amp to do it all-
it makes perfect sense to me.
for myself- that one amp can be real small.

i was just musing on the many conversations over the years on that forum-
all you need is a twin- etc.
when personally, i will never use a third of that amps power.
nor would many of the people on that forum.

its such a blanket statement-
it wouldnt make sense in any way for me to use a twin because the champ does it all for me.

i mean- you want to play guitar but its 2am.
family is asleep.
headphones is the answer.

for me, at 2am, my family is still up and about, if they are even home at all.
neighbours let me do what i want because im awesome.

everybody has a different situation- 
and thats why these types of conversations are interesting to me.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Blackstar Fly


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Tried 'em all & the one that's stuck around is a Vox AC4 head (better glass is a must) plugged into a 212 cab loaded with a pair of vintage Silver Bells (thanks Pete!). It's usually around noon on the 1W setting for tube crunch or 9:00 on 4W for clean stuff.

Turned the brown Princeton up about halfway on Saturday afternoon & had security knocking on my door pretty quick.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I heard someone once say that a 5w guitar amp is about as loud as a trumpet player. A gross over-simplification, but it makes the point. That's pretty loud in a small space.

I think alot of people are confused by the fact that they think they need 1200 watts in their Civic car stereo, so what the heck is a 5w amp gonna do? Well, if your in an apartment and your running it to tube breakup, probably get you evicted. 

There is no 'one size fits all' for what I want to do. I have amps with output of 50, 40, 30, 22, 15, 12 and 5 watts (got rid of my last 100 watter, don't think I'll ever miss that amount of weight/power). So I try and match the volume the venue will tolerated with the right sized amp so I can work the power section (and the voicing plays a part too). The LSS is so flexible as with the flick of a switch it can be 30, 15 or 5, per channel. 

I tend to play 15 watt amps at home because 1) I have a few different types of amp at that power level and 2) I'm in a house and can play pretty much how I want when I want. If not for that, I would be heavily into modelling for home play. It will still happen but there is no need to get there any time soon. The modeling stuff is improving all the time and I just don't want to invest the time to learn it right now. If I can retire in a few years, lock me in the basement with some new software and leave me alone for 6 months.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I was using a Fender Blues Jr with the master at full and the normal volume at a decent level until I sent it to Billm Audio. I haven't seen the amp since last September when I mailed it out to him for some mods. I know he has posted he has health problems, but I'm starting to get really annoyed at his lack of communication. Does not respond to emails, you cant post on his site. I found him on facebook and wont respond to Pm;s either...I miss that amp.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> I was using a Fender Blues Jr with the master at full and the normal volume at a decent level until I sent it to Billm Audio. I haven't seen the amp since last September when I mailed it out to him for some mods. I know he has posted he has health problems, but I'm starting to get really annoyed at his lack of communication. Does not respond to emails, you cant post on his site. I found him on facebook and wont respond to Pm;s either...I miss that amp.


He posted, apparently, an update yesterday to his site here: http://billmaudio.com/wp/



> *May 5, 2015 Update:* Billm Audio is open for business again! Thanks to my son Andrew’s heroic efforts, we have cleaned up the backlog, and all but a few kits have been sent. I’m about to start a new series of cancer treatments, but I’m told these will not be debilitating, unlike the previous ones.
> 
> We haven’t reopened the comments pages yet, but will shortly. I still have several amps that are here for modification or repair, but I’m working on them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Andrew and I thank our loyal fans, and we look forward to working with all our present and future customers.


No affiliation...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> .... I haven't seen the amp since last September when I mailed it out to him for some mods.


WHOA!!...not good at all!

Have you considered trying to contact him by phone (if that is possible)?

Please keep us updated.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

100watt mesa boogie 









proud boogie owner


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

greco said:


> WHOA!!...not good at all!
> 
> Have you considered trying to contact him by phone (if that is possible)?
> 
> ...


I have no idea what his phone number is. I'd have to go check some really old emails to find out where I shipped the darned thing to. LOL I couldn't tell you what state he is in to save my life. Well I hope I'm close to being at the front of the queue as my little Fender solid state amp is not to my liking at all. But at least i can play my electrics. Since the amp has been gone I've played 98% acoustic guitar.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fraser said:


> we are all different.
> i want power tube distortion.
> i want the amp to be giving all it has.
> a pedal in front of a big amp dialed down isnt the same thing for me.
> ...


I understand and agree.


I own my home and it's fully detached. If I wanted to, I could crank a full stack and not really be subject to any real complaints.

Somehow I still prefer headphones.

Weird, I know.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm sure you'll get your amp back modded up and ready to go. I think it boils down to bad timing. I placed an order with him just before the trouble set in and never heard back despite a number of inquiries. I did eventually receive my order a few months later.

Sometimes brain cancer in a small family business trumps customer service. I'm confident everything will work out for you. Keep on rocking that little Fender!



knight_yyz said:


> I have no idea what his phone number is. I'd have to go check some really old emails to find out where I shipped the darned thing to. LOL I couldn't tell you what state he is in to save my life. Well I hope I'm close to being at the front of the queue as my little Fender solid state amp is not to my liking at all. But at least i can play my electrics. Since the amp has been gone I've played 98% acoustic guitar.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Couldn't remember the shitty little amp model number but finally remembered that it is a Fender FM 15 DSP Frontman. But it hisses and crackles like mad and drives me nuts. Changing effects is hit or miss, sometimes they work and sometimes they don't. Paid like 50 bucks for it so you get what you pay for. Since I got the tube amp I've decided I have no use for solid state amps. LOL maybe I shouldn't say that out loud.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, for shits and giggles I emailed Bill M again and I got an answer. He says my amp is on his bench and should be ready to ship back to me by Monday! Woot! I miss that amp so bad!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't blame you. I have everything I need for the mods I intend to do but I've been dealing with so many medical issues lately I haven't been able to do the mods. I have the transformer ready, the basic caps and tone shaping as well as a brand new Eminence Texas Heat and Canabis Rex. All I need is a bit of good health and I'll be off to the races!

Can't wait to hear about your mods and how they turn out.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, I don't have an apartment, but once my kid goes to bed, my wife dons a stache and transforms into the noise nazi. 

The 0.1 watt setting on my new amp is perfect. 

Kaplow!!! Nazi woman.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

My Mini Z has a built in attenuator, it's pretty quiet on the forth notch.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I don't blame you. I have everything I need for the mods I intend to do but I've been dealing with so many medical issues lately I haven't been able to do the mods. I have the transformer ready, the basic caps and tone shaping as well as a brand new Eminence Texas Heat and Canabis Rex. All I need is a bit of good health and I'll be off to the races!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your mods and how they turn out.


I just did the basic cream board kit and the switchcraft metal jack and the twin stack mod. At 15 watts this amp is super loud so I didn't see the need to change transformers etc. But maybe down the road I will change my mind. I have new Mullard Reissues matched 12ax7's and a matched set of Mullard reissue El84's to go in as well. And the amp already has the Cannabis Rex speaker. Can't wait to try the 57 reissue fender I have with the lindy fralin vintage pickups. I bought the guitar after the amp was sent away.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I find that setting a 15 watt tube amp at a low volume (around 2 to 2.5) results in lows to lower mids thinning out. I set the EQ pedal compensate for this with just an ever so slight increase in volume.


----------



## Midlife_Crisis (Jan 1, 2011)

adcandour said:


> The 0.1 watt setting on my new amp is perfect. Kaplow!!! Nazi woman.


I think they're all the same in that respect. I use a nice sounding Mesa Transatlantic 15, hit it with a drive pedal and a bit of delay and I can be quite content for days on end.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> I find that setting a 15 watt tube amp at a low volume (around 2 to 2.5) results in lows to lower mids thinning out. I set the EQ pedal compensate for this with just an ever so slight increase in volume.



I crank the master volume to full, then turn down the normal volume


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, it's been two weeks and I still don't have my amp. Bill's last email asked me who had the knobs for the amp. I haven't heard a peep since, despite the fact I have emailed him a few times since then. He hasn't invoiced me for the work and he has not responded to emails. SMH


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been using a Yamaha THR10c here in our family room. It's great for noodling around. I also use it to practice with, playing with video recordings of our gigs. It's a neat little amp.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, my amp is finally on the way!! It was shipped from NJ and is now somewhere in New York. yay!


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

knight_yyz said:


> Well, my amp is finally on the way!! It was shipped from NJ and is now somewhere in New York. yay!


Great news. Let us know if the mods were worth the long wait.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, the amp is here. I only sent the chassis and kept the cabinet to save on shipping . So it seems like I have lost 4 screws since the cabinet has been sitting for 9 months and I have also moved. I have the 6 screws that hold the back plate to the chassis, but I don't have the 4 longer screws that hold the chassis to the cabinet. Thank god I work in a tool room so I will have to swipe a few screws when i get to work tomorrow, and then I'll order some proper nickel plated ones. I was really hoping to plug it in tonight before bed...


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Aaugh! Just tried to replace the Celestion VX12 in my Vox AC4C1-12 with a WGS Reaper and it doesn't fit. I am going to have to move the transfo by 1/2 inch. Not a problem with depth but the magnet on the WGS is much wider that on the Celestion and the edge of the magnet catches the transfo.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Not sure how roomy this cab is, or how much leeway there is on the baffle, but sometimes it's easier to build a new baffle than to cut and drill the chassis. Then you can leave the original speaker on the original baffle and easily revert back to stock if needed.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

jb welder said:


> Not sure how roomy this cab is, or how much leeway there is on the baffle, but sometimes it's easier to build a new baffle than to cut and drill the chassis. Then you can leave the original speaker on the original baffle and easily revert back to stock if needed.


Not much room inside. Pretty small cabinet. Speaker already at bottom of cab. I am going to wait a few months until the warranty runs out. Maybe use 3M 4941 VHB double sided tape to hold the transfo (not that big) instead of drilling.


----------



## Scriptor (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm not live in a appartment but I have a living room amp wich is my Laney Cub10. I using it with my Radial Tonebone overdrive, my EHX LB-1, my Moer Shimverb and a VOX Wah. The Laney Cub 10 is a pedal eater and its more a kind of Fender Tweed oriented amp than a british, it's powered by 2 6V6 and 2 ECC83/12AX7 Preamp Tubes.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I sold all my guitar amps and now just play through my desktop pc via Guitar Rig 4.

Sounds good to me and any sound I want is at my fingertips.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Guncho said:


> I sold all my guitar amps and now just play through my desktop pc via Guitar Rig 4.
> 
> Sounds good to me and any sound I want is at my fingertips.


Wow. That's a big move. Any plans on getting a digital amp or are you completely satisfied with just using Guitar Rig 4?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

For just playing at home completely satisfied. When I played in bands in my 20's I played through a 50 watt tube halfstack then when I retired I sold those and bought a Fender Blues Jr. After a few years I got into the amazing things you can do these days with a any old home pc, an audio box, a mic and some speakers. After a while I noticed I hadn't taken the cover off my Blues Jr in a few years so I sold it. I have no plans to ever play live again or even jam electric. If I do I could easily rent an amp for the weekend for $20. Guitar Rig 4 I can get a Marshall sound a Fender sound, whatever I want. Matched with some nice Mackie studio monitors and it sounds great.

Which is Guitar Rig 4 and which is the Fender Blues Jr?

https://soundcloud.com/guncho/track-a

https://soundcloud.com/guncho/track-b


----------

